# emerge : unsubscriptable object

## Ginku

Hallo zusammen und ein schönes Neues !

Ich habe jetzt meine erste Gentoo (1.2, i686) Installation erfolgreich hinter mich gebracht und auch meine WLAN Karte zur Mitarbeit überreden können.

Ich würde jetzt im Zuge der weiteren Installation gerne die ersten zusätzlichen Pakete herunterladen, aber es funktioniert nicht. Ich habe es mit dem Midnight Commander probiert aber bei anderen ebuilds ist es genau dasselbe.

Selbstverständlich habe ich mich exakt an die Anleitung "Portage Benutzer Leitfaden" gehalten, d.h., "emerge rsync" und "emerge --clean rsync" ausgeführt. Der portage tree wurde auch erneuert.

Sobald ich ein emerge im betreffenden Verzeichnis (/usr/portage/....mc) anstosse - auch schon bei emerge pretend- bekomme ich die nachstehende Fehlermeldung

Kann mir da bitte jemand weiterhelfen ?

Ach ja, der Download und die Installation der Pakete während der Hauptinstallation (metalog + vcron) hat reibungslos funktioniert.

Vielen Dank

Michael

Calculating dependencies   \!!! Name error in : category or package part missing.

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 1230, in ?

    if not mydepgraph.create(mytype+" "+portage.root+" "+mykey,None,"--onlydeps" not in myopts):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 399, in create

    if not portage.db[myroot]["porttree"].exists_specific(mykey):

  File "/usr/lib/python2.2/site-packages/portage.py", line 1852, in exists_specific

    myspec=self.resolve_specific(myspec)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.2/site-packages/portage.py", line 1885, in resolve_specific

    mykey=self.resolve_key(cps[0]+"/"+cps[1])

  File "/usr/lib/python2.2/site-packages/portage.py", line 1842, in resolve_key

    self.load(mykey)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.2/site-packages/portage.py", line 1801, in load

    self.populate()

  File "/usr/lib/python2.2/site-packages/portage.py", line 2498, in populate

    self.domask()

  File "/usr/lib/python2.2/site-packages/portage.py", line 2506, in domask

    self.zap(y)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.2/site-packages/portage.py", line 1813, in zap

    mykey=cps[0]+"/"+cps[1]

TypeError: unsubscriptable object

----------

## Ginku

Hallo, ich konnte mein Problem selbst lösen.

Nach der manuellen Installation des portage rescue Tarballs geht es jetzt - fein  :Smile: 

Michael

----------

## rovdyr

hallo

habe genau das gleiche problem, wo bekomme ich das paket her?? oder wie kann ich den fehler beheben??

danke

#

rovdyr

----------

## Ginku

 *rovdyr wrote:*   

> hallo
> 
> habe genau das gleiche problem, wo bekomme ich das paket her?? oder wie kann ich den fehler beheben??

 

Hi,

geh' mal in das folgende Verzeichnis und lies die "README.RESCUE". Da steht alles genau beschrieben. Sollte klappen.

/usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/files/README.RESCUE

Gruß

Ginku

----------

## rovdyr

danke, mache ich.

#

hilsen

rovdyr

----------

